# Zuccini rund wie Kürbisse



## Klausile (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ihr Gartenprofis,

meine Frau und ich haben dieses Jahr wieder zwei Zuccini Pflanzen in einen Speißkübel gepflanzt, leider scheint es der Gartengott mit uns nicht gut zu meinen.
Letztes Jahr waren die angeblich gelben Zuccini alle grün - aber lecker.
Dieses Jahr sind die wieder angeblich gelben Zuccine zwar gelb, aber nicht länglich sonder rund wie Kürbisse.
Machen wir da was falsch oder stimmt einfach das Etikett nicht?

Es wäre nett wenn mich hier mal jemand aufklären könnte.

Danke

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuccini rund wie Kürbisse*

Hallo Klaus,

es gibt durchaus Sorten, die rund wie Kürbisse sind. Nicht alle Zucchini sind länglich. Zubereiten kannst Du sie genauso.


----------



## elkop (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuccini rund wie Kürbisse*

... und sie schmecken lecker! tennisballgroß geerntet sind sie am besten


----------



## Klausile (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuccini rund wie Kürbisse*

Hallo Leute,

danke für Eure Antworten. Den Etiketten kann man wohl echt nicht trauen.
Leider haben wir die "Tennisballgröße" verpasst - sind eher schon große Kindskopf.
Woran erkenne ich denn das sie reif sind. Richtig gelb sind sie noch nicht, eher noch ein wenig blass.

Danke noch mal im Voraus.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuccini rund wie Kürbisse*

Wenn sie richtig reif sind, macht das essen keinen Spass mehr, dann sind die voller Kerne. 

Vielleicht hast Du ja doch Kürbisse erwischt 

Mach doch mal ein Foddo!


----------



## elkop (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuccini rund wie Kürbisse*

die werden net gelb, sondern bleiben hellgrün-weißlich gestreift. 
TENNISBALLGRÖSSE ist wichtig. alles andere ist halt schon zu groß und nimmer so zart.


----------



## Teicher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuccini rund wie Kürbisse*

Hallo Klaus, dort wo die Zucci's herkommen (Nord America u. Mexico)  Gib's so viele sorten, du hälts es nicht für möglich.  Aber die differenzieren zwischen Zuccinis und "Squash" .  Das ist der Indianer name dafür.  Hier in Deutschland werden langsam vers. sorten eingeführt.  Wie du selbst hast, die Ball formige, noch dazu die "Ufos" genau so heissen sie.  Die sind rund,abgeflacht und geriffelt.   Auch die längliche Gelbe sorten sind eigendlich auch Squash.
Grüsse an alle, Jimmy


----------



## Klausile (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuccini rund wie Kürbisse*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab nun mal ein paar Fotos gemacht.
Meine Frau hat auch die erste Zuccinimelone gefuttert - ihr hat es geschmeckt, ich mag das Zeug eh nicht.

Hier mal die Bilder.

Kann man Zuccini auch aus Samen ziehen, mit den gekauften Pflanzen hat es ja bisher nicht geklappt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Teicher (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zuccini rund wie Kürbisse*

Hallo Klaus,
  Ich habe Jahre lang meine Zuccini selbst gezogen, aus hier gekaufte samen und aus welchen die ich aus die Staten schicken lassen habe(von verwanten).  Es geht wunderbar, nur ein guten rat:  ubertreib es nicht mit pflanzen!  für ein normal haushalt reichen 2 pflanzen vollkommen.  Einmal sind mir die zuccini pflanzen so gut aufgegangen das ich dachte, ich probier es mit 4 stück.  Zu Erntezeit dachte mich trift der schlag!!!  Aus reiner neugiere, habe ich nach jeden pflücken die früchte abgewogen.  Du wirst es nicht glauben,  88 Kilo Zuccini hab ich von die 4 pflanzen abgeerntet.  Nicht zu glauben, nicht?  Ich habe unsere halbe Dorf damit versorgt.
  Jimmy


----------

